# Use the..............................



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

fucking search button!

[smiley=bomb.gif]

LOT of people recently posting up the same old questions, even if the same thread is about 4 posts down.

T3rbo is gonna wear out his ctrl + c buttons :lol:

Grrrr.

or maybe i'm just a grumpy bastard?!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

manphibian said:


> or maybe i'm just a grumpy bastard?!


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > or maybe i'm just a grumpy bastard?!
> ...


I wouldnt say you are grumpy :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've lost count over the number of years I have been on this site as to how many post your pics, face to name, red TT's are faster than black, silver and yellow TT's :wink: and what do you clean your pipes with, what petrol do you fill yours with, window drop, dashpod, with and many more similar posts :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The forum is on a big loop ;-) we should be due some Clio related threads soon and surely another top mod from David.

It can become annoying especially when the same question is asked on the same page - I guess that us daily users know how it all works and people who pop on every now and then don't know the unwritten rules of the forum 

I don't like the "how much is my car worth" posts much, there seem to be loads at the moment, personally I would check AT and similar for reference as that is what you will be competing with.

If all of the nonsense was removed 1) there would be half the posts and 2) It would be boring as fuck

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> The forum is on a big loop ;-) we should be due some Clio related threads soon and surely another top mod from David.
> 
> It can become annoying especially when the same question is asked on the same page - I guess that us daily users know how it all works and people who pop on every now and then don't know the unwritten rules of the forum
> 
> ...


I'll second that 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

^Thats why you find the best chat in off topic and here... the regulars luv a bit of a gossip!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jammyd said:


> ^Thats why you find the best chat in off topic and here... the regulars luv a bit of a gossip!


I used to stick mainly to the MK1 section when I first joined, but that could only slake my thirst for tomfoolery, banter and altercations for a little while  I am always looking through the general discussions section now for entertainment value - although we do get the same jokes over and over too 

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Frankly, by the time you compensate for the duff spelling, crap English, other people not knowing what parts are called, not knowing yourself what parts are called, using the search button can be next to useless! As soon as you put in a common term there are too many results to sift through, made worse by enless unnecessary quotations of previous messages which just bulks the search results up even more. :x I've known there's stuff I want to find again, and can't dig it up.

I suggested creating and building up a wiki as a comprehensive source of information so that people - perhaps to replace some of the tabs at the top of the screen that do absolutely fuck-all!! The idea was met with either a) negativity and doom-mongery about how there won't be any posts left, or b) "what's a wiki?" :roll:

If there was a structured, well-authored, updated repository of info that everyone could contribute to, there wouldn't be these loops of the same old questions going round and round. Search is shit.

Build it, and they will come... or something.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Agreed Scooby.

Although maybe to start with something like this: viewforum.php?f=43


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I've got to admit I'm all for helping others out but it does get a bit monotonous at times

In this day and age with everything you need to know at your fingertips it surprises me that people just don't seem to utilise that heaven of knowledge

With most major items (not just cars) I have looked into buying over the last ten years, I follow the same format of trawling the forums and owners reviews gaining insight to common problems and faults before I buy. 99% of the time I don't even join up to ask questions as all is revealed via the search function

I absolutely love this forum for it's format and wealth of information and thus read so much more than I ever post

All in all this forum has an excellent community spirit and most days I take satisfaction from helping out members and the rest of the time I spend laughing myself silly

Oh and searching is pretty easy these days as I just look things up under my user name :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> Although maybe to start with something like this: viewforum.php?f=43


Well yes, there is the KB and it's a good resource so I'm not knocking it, but some of the topics in there are incomplete or quite confusing, and it obviously doesn't cover all the FAQs because there are topics which crop up time and time again for which there isn't always a KB article to refer them to. I've perused it and found it wanting at times. Some need editing to be clearer: the mirrors topic for instance contains the same info more than once but it takes a few reads to put it all together.

It's tricky for people to chip in tweaks or additions because we need to request it to happen. Perhaps the solution is to deluge the moderators with requests for edits and new topics until they get fed up of being cut'n'paste monkeys and say "sod it, you lot edit it"  :lol:

To the original topic though, yeah, use the frickin' search button, and the KB and then ask the same old question :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Frankly, by the time you compensate for the duff spelling, crap English, other people not knowing what parts are called, not knowing yourself what parts are called, using the search button can be next to useless! As soon as you put in a common term there are too many results to sift through, made worse by enless unnecessary quotations of previous messages which just bulks the search results up even more. :x I've known there's stuff I want to find again, and can't dig it up.


The search works well, but most people don't know how to use it properly.

If you put a + in front of words when you want to show results with all those words in, and a - in front of words you don't want to see, you can soon narrow it down to pretty much exactly what you want 

It's all there in the search instructions.....

But yeah.... i was a bit grumpy this morning


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm getting bored with my TT do you think that it is possible to drop the 3.2 into a saxo/clio ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm getting bored with my TT do you think that it is possible to drop the 3.2 into a saxo/clio ?


Post that up in the MK1 section .....please 

Charlie


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Charlie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting bored with my TT do you think that it is possible to drop the 3.2 into a saxo/clio ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Lets do a TT Forum Purge. Delete all the double stated threads...

Power - Wish I had some... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

T3rbo i am after some xenon blue interior leds,Will these work without resistors and have you got any links? :roll:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

freegeek started a wiki http://www.wikitt.org/

I still think that the MK1 section should have a knowlegebase like the MK2 section. Plenty of people I am sure would love to contribute.

I think an alphabetical part number list would be a good thing.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As in A arsehole and E Elbow


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I've lost count over the number of years I have been on this site as to how many post your pics, face to name, red TT's are faster than black, silver and yellow TT's :wink: and what do you clean your pipes with, what petrol do you fill yours with, window drop, dashpod, with and many more similar posts :lol:


hahahaha - i did the "what petrol do you use" post a few months back :roll:

i also did a "gay (as in **** not happy) and own a TT and live in london" thread, which i am sure has never been done before... some funny responses, but only one gay TT londoner came out of the closet :roll:


----------

